# Favorite "Villain Songs?"



## SquishierCobra (Jul 31, 2011)

You now how in some movies, the villain gets their own song?
Well...
Which ones are your favorites?

My top 5.

5. Who Needs You? *The Land Before Time IV: Journey Through the Mist*
4. Playing with the Big Boys Now *The Prince of Egypt*
3. Hellfire *The Hunchback of Notre Dame*
2. In the Dark of the Night *Anastasia*
1. My Lullaby *The Lion King 2: Simba's Pride*

My reasons
5. Two main villains arguing
4. It's just badass, especially when they start naming off Egyptian gods
3. It's the one song in any Disney movie about burning in Hell
2. Very Catchy
1. All about revenge


----------



## Minnow (Jul 31, 2011)

Does it have to be from a movie? My favorite one from a movie is probably Scar's 'Be Prepared' in the Lion King.

Not from a movie would be 'The Hounds' by the Protomen.


----------



## Fireworks (Jul 31, 2011)

obligatory Imperial March song (Darth Vader's theme) post. cannot think of anything else right now, though.


----------



## Byrus (Jul 31, 2011)

Son, be a dentist 
You'll be a success!

(There needs to be more villainous greaser characters in general)

DON'T YOU THREATEN ME SON


----------



## Saith (Jul 31, 2011)

When You're Evil by Voltaire.
It is _the_ Villain Song.


----------



## RosesBones (Aug 1, 2011)

Slipping. Doctor Horrible. Yessssssss.

Although I don't know if that counts because Billy is the main character and also sort of an anti-hero. :/

If you want to take the "bad guy/antagonist" from there then it would have to be "Everyone's a Hero," I guess.


----------



## Flareth (Aug 1, 2011)

Rose99280 said:


> Slipping. Doctor Horrible. Yessssssss.


Quoted For Truth.

Hmmm...there used to be a thread like this...

My favorites in no particular order:

Be Prepared (Lion King)
My Lullaby (Lion King 2)
Hellfire (Hunchback of Notre Dame)
Brand New Day/Slipping (Dr. Horrible)
I'm The Music Meister/The World Is Mine (Batman: BatB: Mayhem of the Music Meister)

If I think of any more I'll edit.


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 1, 2011)

Related to the Doctor Horrible love, I can't help but mention What You Feel and Rest in Peace from Once More With Feeling, aka The best Buffy episode ever :D


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Aug 2, 2011)

Definitely 'Slipping', of course. 'Be Prepared' is great too, as is 'Poor Unfortunate Souls'.


----------



## Abwayax (Aug 2, 2011)

It's not from a movie but I absolutely adore "Only A Chilling Elegy," Freeza's theme from Dragon Ball Kai.


----------



## opaltiger (Aug 3, 2011)

Dannichu said:


> Related to the Doctor Horrible love, I can't help but mention What You Feel and Rest in Peace from Once More With Feeling, aka The best Buffy episode ever :D


Spike isn't quite a villain, though!

My mind can never decide which of Be Prepared and My Lullaby is better. They are both excellent. :D


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Aug 5, 2011)

Oogie Boogie's song. It's a bluesy vaudeville number sung by a giant sack of worms, and in true Burton form it manages to be whimsical and terrifying at the same time.

It's also a Danny Elfman composition, and as we all know, Danny Elfman is a genius.


----------



## nastypass (Aug 5, 2011)

Karkat Vantas said:


> Oogie Boogie's song. It's a bluesy vaudeville number sung by a giant sack of worms, and in true Burton form it manages to be whimsical and terrifying at the same time.
> 
> It's also a Danny Elfman composition, and as we all know, Danny Elfman is a genius.


oh god yes  <3

also I'm not sure if this counts but!


----------



## Zapi (Aug 5, 2011)

Karkat Vantas said:


> Oogie Boogie's song. It's a bluesy vaudeville number sung by a giant sack of worms, and in true Burton form it manages to be whimsical and terrifying at the same time.
> 
> It's also a Danny Elfman composition, and as we all know, Danny Elfman is a genius.


This, so much. <3


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Aug 5, 2011)

1. "Hellfire" - The Hunchback of Notre Dame
2. "Be Prepared" - The Lion King
3. "Slipping" - Dr. Horrible's Sing-Along Blog
4. "Everything You Ever" - Dr. Horrible's Sing-Along Blog
5. "In the Dark of the Night" - Anastasia
6. "My Lullaby" - The Lion King 2
7. "Razzle Dazzle" - Chicago
8. "Poor Unfortunate Souls" - The Little Mermaid
9. "When You're Good To Mama" - Chicago
10. "Brand New Day" - Dr. Horrible's Sing-Along Blog

Listening to these songs is like downloading an understanding of almost every type of villain into your brain. Also, I have an obsession with villains and villain songs and in all the musicals I've started planning the outline of, I always started with the villain songs and I wrote a villain song for the character of my friend's Slenderblogs and oh my god I love villain songs so much.


----------



## RosesBones (Aug 6, 2011)

I just wanted to mention how hilarious I find it that quite a few of the songs mentioned are from Disney movies. Not that they don't deserve to be here, I just find it funny. :D


----------



## Phantom (Aug 6, 2011)

Being the Who nerd I must mention the Master and his drumming. HERE COME THE DRUMS!


----------



## SquishierCobra (Aug 7, 2011)

I also really like, the theme of DarkKnightmon from DXW. It's EPIC beyond belief, but it's from an anime, and it has only played once, and it was an instrumental version!


----------



## H-land (Aug 8, 2011)

Rose99280 said:


> I just wanted to mention how hilarious I find it that quite a few of the songs mentioned are from Disney movies.


Well, they're very popular among children, so most of us have watched at least a few, and they're generally quite musical. On the other hand, I don't think that that many of us have spent that much time watching (and rewatching) a great variety of musicals, operas, or operettas.

That said, the only big villain song I can really remember that I really like is Be Prepared. I'm familiar with Poor Unfortunate Souls and Hellfire of course, and there's a number of villains' themes in games with tunes I do adore, but I don't think it's quite fair to count them in the same category. And then there's other songs that I'm just not really sure you can count (like Cruella de Ville and half of the songs from Phantom of the Opera). That said, there is a lot of stuff I should rewatch.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 8, 2011)

I like the self-entitled song about Mr. Cladwell from the play Urinetown.

Also the Oogie Boogie song.

Ooh! and Black from Homestuck.


----------



## Tails (Aug 13, 2011)

*In The Dark Of The Night* sung by _Rasputin_ from the animated movie, Anastasia.
Been one of my favorites for years now!

Another would be *Be Prepared* sung by _Scar_ from the Lion King.


----------

